# se il tuo cliente compra da te



## FLYHOME

Salve a tutti ! Come sapete una delle difficolta' della lingua spagnola sono le preposizioni che seguono i verbi !
Dubbio che mi e' sorto ieri sulla preposizione che devo usare dopo comprar !

Nella frase :   Se il tuo cliente compra da te il prezzo sara' inferiore 

come traduco "compra da" ???

In sintesi se io compro qualcosa da qualcuno che preposizione devo usare ???? Purtroppo he olvidado ! Aiuto e grazie


----------



## pattyfashiion

Ma cosa significa "comprare il prezzo da qualcuno"?


----------



## FLYHOME

Ciao Pattyfashiion vero......la punteggiatura manca !!! La riscrivo per esteso perchè sia comprensibile :

Se il cliente compra la merce da te, il prezzo di acquisto sarà come inferiore .....

L'importante è sapere come tradurre : comprare da qualcuno come si traduce...

spero sia chiaro.....grazie


----------



## gatogab

Se il cliente compra la merce da te...
Si el cliente te compra la mercadería...(¿?)


----------



## chlapec

No existe una expresión simple en español en estos casos.
Se il cliente compra da te: si compra *en* tu negocio/establecimiento/tienda. (Posible también: si el cliente te compra *a *ti (pero se pierden matices, como la referencia física al lugar donde se compra)).
Vado da te: voy *a* tu casa


----------



## 0scar

_Si el cliente te compra a ti la mercadería._ (Suena a redundante pero en este contexto  no lo es)


----------



## FLYHOME

Muchas gracias a todos .......... tuttavia....... scusate se devo tradurre la frase :
ho comprato insalata da tuo cugino che ha un orto ??? diventa : 
Compré ensalada a tu primo que tiene un  huerto ??? Scusate ma ho ancora dubbi ....... infatti in questo caso non posso tradurla con Compré ensalada en casa de tu primo ....insomma....perderebbe il senso.........COMPERARE DA QUALCUNO non sempre posso tradurlo se non girando la frase....

Scusate se insisto ma mi sono accorto che questa domanda interessa molti ......

grazie a tutti per il prezioso aiuto


----------



## gatogab

> Se il cliente compra la merce da te...


 
Si può sostituire il _'da'_ con _'presso'_. Quindi si suppone che abbia con se la merce e per questo, mi pare, intraducibile in spagnolo.


----------



## 0scar

FLYHOME said:


> Muchas gracias a todos .......... tuttavia....... scusate se devo tradurre la frase :
> Ho comprato insalata da tuo cugino che ha un orto
> diventa : Compré ensalada a tu primo que tiene un  huerto ?



*Le *compré ensalada a tu primo que tiene un  huerto.


----------



## gatogab

¿Cómo se podría traducir en español _'Trattoria *Da *Mamma Cesira. Cucina casereccia'_?


----------



## 0scar

_La trattoria de Mamá Cesira. Comida casera._


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> _La trattoria* de* Mamá Cesira. Comida casera._


Entonces es _'La trattoria *di* Mamma Cesira'_...
La trattoria le pertenece, en este caso. Es de ella.
Lo correcto sería 'La trattoria *donde* Mamá Cesira'...(que lo veo muy feo).


----------



## 0scar

Acá  dicen  Trattoria  "Lo  de  Mamá Cesira". 

De todas maneras el *de* castellano indica procedencia, causa, naturaleza, origen, etc., y no solo propiedad. En castellano sería Leonardo *de* Vinci.


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab, no lo entiendo. En español no hay diferencia entre el *da* y el *di *italianos, ambos son *de* salvo por motivos de contextos raros, que no es el caso.
Como dice Oscar es La trattoria *de* Mamá Cesira. La forma que propones (Con donde) de hecho no existe en español, salvo que detrás ponga algo más: Desde el verbo "vivir" hasta "se rompió un diente mordiendo el pan"


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Acá dicen Trattoria "Lo de Mamá Cesira".
> 
> De todas maneras el *de* castellano indica procedencia, causa, naturaleza, origen, etc., y no solo propiedad. En castellano sería Leonardo *de* Vinci.


 Mil gracias.


----------



## FLYHOME

Quello che semplicemente vorrei sapere come si traduce o rende in spagnolo :

comprare qualche cosa DA qualcuno ?

ex. Ho comprato questa macchina dalla ditta che ha sede a Madrid 

Gracias


----------



## gatogab

> Ho comprato questa macchina dalla ditta che ha sede a Madrid


Compré este auto en la empresa cuya sede está/se encuentra en Madrid.


----------



## FLYHOME

Grazie mille per la tua risposta......

Compré este auto en la empresa cuya sede está/se encuentra en Madrid.

Tuttavia.......traducendo con "en la empresa" si capisce che intendo dire che la macchina l'ho comperata DA quell'azienda ??? Con "EN" non è che si capisce invece che ci sono dovuto andare ??? Scusa ma.....sai vorrei che si capisse bene ciò che intendo esempio : ieri ho comprato questo vestito DAL signore che ha il negozio in centro .........in questo caso ???


----------



## gatogab

Compré este auto _a la_ empresa cuya sede está/se encuentra en Madrid.
Ayer compré este traje _al_ señor que tiene el negocio en el centro.


----------



## FLYHOME

*G*razie mille........sai n*o*n sempre i dizionari sono così chiari.
Buona continuazione


----------



## Neuromante

Por lo que veo te interesa señalar que le has comprado a determinada empresa y no el lugar en donde has comprado. Y de paso evitar posibles confusiones. Y propondría.

Ho comprato questa macchina dalla ditta che ha sede a Madrid

Le he comprado este coche a la empresa que tiene sede en Madrid


Aunque eso de "La empresa" me chirría por dos cosas: 
No me convence nada la palabra "empresa", estoy seguro que no es apropiada; ese "la" implica que es la única que vende coches en Madrid 
Y además; se da a entender que en cada ciudad hay una empresa y solo una, distintas  entre si, pero me pasa lo mismo con la versión en italiano


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Aunque eso de "La empresa" me chirría por dos cosas:


No te hagas _chirríar_  por ninguna cosa y propone una alternativa.
Risulta facile perdersi in chiacchere, senza propporre niente.
¿Qué tal _'firma'?_
¿Chirrea?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí sé que una cosa que se ha propuesto no es correcta, pero no encuentro la forma adecuada lo digo igualmente. Aquí se trata de encontrar soluciones, no de ganar el campeonato de "Soy el que más propuesta ha colado como correctas" ¿No te parece?


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> *Aquí se trata de encontrar soluciones*,


¿Qué propones por _empresa_?
¿Tampoco _firma_ es correcta?
En este caso, ¿_casa automovilística_?
Hazme saber.

PD.
¿Casa Concesionaria?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione.


> Vi ricordo che stiamo parlando di _comperare qualcosa da qualcuno_.
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

